# Hlektronika.gr > HowToFiXiT.gr (RSS Feed) >  >  [United] Uwm 6310

## HowToFiXiT.gr

Το πλυντηριο άλλες φορές αναβε, άλλες παλι οχι.  Μεχρις ωτου σήμερα όπου παρεμεινε νεκρό.  Παρεκαμψα  το lid switch και γεφυρωσα τις 2 αντίστοιχες...

Πατήστε εδώ για να μεταφερθείτε στο αντίστοιχο θέμα στο www.howtofixit.gr

----------

